# could not find the main class



## qde (24. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anwendung programmiert, die bei mir und einigen anderen auch einwandfrei läuft. Allerdings bekommen ungefähr 10% aller, die das Programm besitzen folgende Fehlermeldung: "JVM Launcher: Could not find the main class... the programm will exit". Ich kenne diese Fehlermeldung nur im Zusammenhang mit einer nicht/falsch angegebenen Main-Methode bei exportieren der Klasse in ein .jar oder beim falschen Aufruf beim Programmstart. Da die Anwendungs auf zahlreichen Rechnern ohne Probleme läuft, verstehe ich nicht so ganz wieso es bei anderen nicht klappt. 

Der Programmstart erfolgt folgendermaßen (Batch-Datei/ Windows): 

```
start javaw -classpath Anwendungs.jar;mp3.jar;mysql.jar packagename.Klassenname
```
Kann es sein, dass einige Windows-Betriebsysteme damit nicht zurecht kommen? Der Versuch die Anwendung über Rechte Maustaste / Öffnen mit javaw.exe zu starten funktioniert nicht, da die jars mp3 und mysql nicht mitgeladen werden und es somit dann zu einer Runtime-Exception kommt.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## flashray (24. April 2006)

Hallo qde,

eine jar-Datei sollte die classpath Einträge in der Manifestdatei haben. 

So müsste der Startbefehl lauten:

start javaw -jar meinPogramm.jar

Lies dir am besten das Kapitel 26.3 aus der Java Insel durch:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel26_002.htm#Rxx747java2600204000A031F01D100


Vg Erdal


----------



## qde (28. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte in der Manifest-Datei die Jar-Files als classpath mit angeben um sie nicht wieder aufrufen zu müssen. Das ganze bin ich wie folgt (leider erfolglos) angegangen:

ich habe die existierende manifest.MF geöffnet und Class-Path: meinejar.jar nocheinejar.jar dazugeschrieben und sie gespeichert. 

Dann bin ich über die Windows-"Shell" in das Verzeichnis gegangen, in dem sich die .jar meines Programms und die veränderte Manifestdatei befindet gegangen und habe folgenden Befehl eingegeben: 
java -jar cmf MANIFEST.MF Meinprogramm.jar Klassenname.Class

Die Shell gibt mir folgendes zur Antwort: "Unable to access jarfile cmf"

Ich habe schon zahlreiche Versuche hinter mir, aber komme einfach nicht weiter. 
Für Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Edit: inzwischen habe ich bemerkt, dass java -jar zum Starten von Anwendungen benutzt wird. Die Fehlermeldung ist daher jetzt für mich verständlich. Allerdings kommt bei java jar cmf [etc...] auch eine Fehlermeldung. wenn ich jar ohne Java in die Shell angebe, meldet mein Rechner, dass es diesen Befehl nicht gibt.


----------

